# What to do...found a stray GSD



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay I am in a quandary. I am not sure what to do.

First of all I am not sure if this in the right section, but here goes.

Here is the situation. Last Saturday night I was traveling to South Alabama to visit some friends for the night and I stopped at a gas station on the interstate. When I got out of my car A very thin, skittish GSD came running/ limping up to me.

I went inside and took care of business but also ask the people working there about the dog, they told me he had been around for a few days. I bought him some food and fed him in the parking lot. He had a collar on and just a rabies tag. The manager came out and told me I was the only one he has let touch him, and feel free to take him, as their animal shelter is a kill shelter. 

He was still very skittish with me, but I decided he would be better off in my car, then starving or getting hit.

Fast forward to today, His rabies tag had a vet's office name on it. I called them, and they called the owner, who then called me.

The owner told me he did not even realize he was gone until the vet's office called him this afternoon. I asked about the limp in the rear right leg, he told me had hit him awhile ago in truck and fractured part of his hip and they removed the ball joint. He also told me he has been getting loose and roaming for the last 6 months and he is only 11 months old. All of my dogs through out my life have been rescue dogs. 

Since I have gotten him back to my home, no fenced in yard, I have had him outside and he will not go far from me. If I call him he immediately comes to me. I have another dog that was surrendered to me almost a year ago, A sheba Inu, ( 15 months old) They are getting along fine...The Sheba was a bit unhappy at first but is all better.

Anyhow, I live 4 hours away from where where the owner lives. 

I live alone in my house, and I am medically retired if that matters. 

Any advice?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you ask the owner if you could keep the dog? Sounds like you both found each other....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Are they coming to get him?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Uh, what exactly are you looking for advice on? Does the owner want his dog back? If so, then you need to return him.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Does the owner say he wants the dog back? I would hate to see him go back into that environment. If the owner does want him back, is he willing to drive 4 hours to get him? I sure wouldn't be willing to help with the transportation. 

Whatever you decide....Thank you for getting this guy off the streets. I hope he gets to stay with you forever.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Disclaimer: May not be what people want to read but you are all thinking it.

Honestly if it were me I would look at it like this. If the owner didn't even notice their dog was gone, personally I see that as a problem. Second, if you feel that it was mistreated in any way and feel it would have a better life with you, I would ask the owner if he really wanted his dog back or if you could keep him. I know it sounds unfair but the pure fact that the dog was in that bad of shape and the owner had no idea he was missing, raises flags to me. Let us know what you are thinking...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The original owner may LOVE for someone to take the dog off his hands! Sounds like he's too busy to even notice it's missing.

So if that's what the OP is considering, and he's smart about being all concerned for the dog, wanting to help the dog, sympathetic to the poor busy current dog owner... then he may be able to keep it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If the owner wants it I would ask them to come to you, not deliver the dog to them unless you're already going that way.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> The original owner may LOVE for someone to take the dog off his hands! Sounds like he's too busy to even notice it's missing.
> 
> So if that's what the OP is considering, and he's smart about being all concerned for the dog, wanting to help the dog, sympathetic to the poor busy current dog owner... then he may be able to keep it.


opcorn:


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Somehow I can't imagine someone driving 4 hours to pick up a dog that they didn't even know was missing...........

But if he does I would make arrangements to meet him at your local police station. Safer AND if he does not show you have some pretty credible witnesses.....

I would have a hard time returning the dog in the circumstances you described.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds to me like that fella voted with his feet.  If the owner won't come and get him, I'd say you've got another dog. 

Jelpy


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

If the guy wants it back, take it to your local no-kill shelter and make him pick it up there. He will most likely have to pay a fee..and would most likely not come to get it. Maybe just telling him thats how you are handling the return may keep him from getting the dog...if you are wanting to keep it.


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

That is what I am pretty much thinking. If he is willing to drive up to me I would return him. It is just a tough thing after what I heard from the guy. He did not seem interested in driving up but wanted me to drive down.

It is just tough when it seems that he was in a bad situation. I cannot even fathom how you would not notice your dog is missing for a couple of days.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tell him you've taken the dog to the vet and have spend $200 in his care. If he wants the dog back, he has to pay you back. I bet all you will hear is the phone hanging up.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

He wants YOU to drive four hours to return HIS dog that he didn't even notice was missing? That's a crock. tell him to come get him. What a douche. 

Jelpy


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

This falls under the heading: No good deed goes unpunished.
You might call the police or animal control to ask for advice and/or support.
It would be a shame for you to hold onto him, get him healthy ( $$$) and grow attached to him then have the guy come up and take him away.
Find out what your rights are.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Find out what the stray hold laws are in the county in which you found him. The law is most likely on your (and the dog's) side. 

Taking him to the vet is a good idea too.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Since he didn't know he was missing I can only assume the dog wasn't fed regularly either!!!!

I wouldn't make another attempt to contact him and if he contacted me again I would tell him the dog took off. It would be a lie but I would feel justified in lying if my choice was to lie or give the dog back to an abusive owner.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

BowWowMeow said:


> Find out what the stray hold laws are in the county in which you found him. The law is most likely on your (and the dog's) side.
> 
> Taking him to the vet is a good idea too.


The problem is, this isn't a stray. And if it was, it would only be on a stray hold if the proper authorities (the animal control agency) was notified.

If the dog had no ID on it when found, that'd be a stray. There was a rabies tag by which the finder of the dog was able to locate the owner. And eventually (when the vet opened) contact them.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would tell him the dog took off, but if he wants to come up, you will help him look for it and put up flyers. The bottom line is people vote with their feet, I can't see someone who didn't even notice their dog was missing for a few days exactly going out of their way to find him.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ok, so, the only thing we know about the owner is that the dog gets loose.

Did he SAY he wanted you to drive down there? Did he SAY he didn't want to drive up? Personally, I would be FURIOUS if someone picked up my dog then drove FOUR HOURS away from where they got them. The police, animal control should have been called, if that wasn't an option then it, to me would be common sense that you would at the LEAST meet them half way. YOU are the one who took the dog out of the area it was found in. The dog had ID on it the whole time, you KNEW the dog was from THAT area and NOT from YOUR area four hours away.

Things happen and sometimes animals get out, they may be just fine of an owner except for the getting out part..something a little education (if they are willing to listen) can simply help.

You need to talk to the owners and see what they actually want to do, not what you think or you think it seems like they want to do. Knowing the dog is from that area from the very beginning, you should offer to bring it back or at least meet halfway.


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe I was not clear. He was starved, you can see his rib bones even with his fur. As well as the owner has ran over him and did not even notice or knew he was gone for several days until the vets office called him.

The only Tag he had was a rabies tag from a city 2 and half hours away from where he was and where his owner lives. I did call the vets office that night and left a message and called them today and they looked up the rabies tag number.

So I guess you would rather your dog run around on the interstate then someone picking him up. The only shelter in that area is a kill shelter, if I remember right 3 days. It was also going on 11 pm that night. 

I did what I thought was best for the animal. He was very dehydrated and hungry and scared. 

I am sorry I live 4 hours away, but that is a much smaller price then if he had gotten hit on the interstate or left to starve. 

If it was my dog I would be glad that someone picked him up and is only 4 hours away and made the effort to find the owner. The drive would cost no more then he had to pick him up from the pound.


----------



## RaidersMom (Mar 29, 2011)

I was in a similar situation once and learned the hard way that it doesn't matter how bad a situation you think the dog is in, the actual owner has rights.

Our story:

In Dec 2007 my neighbors found an English bulldog on their porch, covered in ice. They took the dog around the community, knocking on doors, looking for the owner, put up flyers, made a post on our community website... nothing. A week later, they asked us if we could take her in as they weren't prepared to keep a dog. So we did.

We took her to the vet as her eyes were bloody, found out that she would need eye surgery. As we assumed she was our dog (her owner had not been found despite many attempts) and because we didn't want her to suffer, we ended up dishing out almost $1200 for surgery and all the vet bills. She quickly became part of our family and we loved her dearly.

Fast forward to 3 months later in March 2008. I saw a post on our community website about a missing English Bulldog. The owner said he has been in a bad car accident and in the hospital for 3 months and she had "gotten away from his housesitter" and she had been unable to find the dog. He descirbed Lulu (that's what we named her) to a T. So, despite heavy hearts, my husband called and told him that we thought we had his dog. We explained how she had been found and the money we had put into for veterimary care. Was he grateful we had taken care of his dog? Nope. In fact, when my husband asked if he would remiburse our expenses, he accused us of holding his dog ransom and refusing to give her back. Nevermind that we could have stayed silent and not called at all as I was in tears at the thought of giving her up. Well, the guy actually called the cops and the cops came to our house at 10pm on a Monday night saying the guy had proven the dog was his with pictures and papers. The cops actually said too that after having been there and now at our house, it seemsed she would have a better life with us, but their hands were tied. So, that night, Lulu left us.

Two months later, we happened to be driving through our neighborhood when we SAW HER. Only 6 blocks or so from where we lived. My husband went and knocked on the door as she was locked on a back deck that was covered in poo piles. A woman answered. She said she had been planning to PUT HER UP FOR SALE as the guy who was the owner (her now ex-boyfriend) had left her. Turns out he hadn't been in a car accident... he had been in jail. And turns out the "housesitter" hadn't lost her, she had kicked her out as too much to care for since Lulu no longer was a money maker for them (they had been puppy-milling her). 

Longer story even longer, we offered to BUY her back from them... legally. And she has been ours since then.

Money talks. If you really want this dog and really think the owner doesn't care for the dog, then offer to compensate him. If he jumps at the money, you'll at least own the dog legally and will have also gotten the dog out of a bad situation. But, unfortunately, its not your decision to just keep the dog.

Good luck to you and the doggie. Sounds like the dog has decided where it wants to be.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Keep the dog, change your phone number and never give it a second thought  

Or forget changing the phone number because I'm betting this guy never uses it again anyway...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

The dog has probably been gone for much longer than a couple of days. Heck, maybe the guy even dumped the dog, himself. If he doesn't know where you live, then don't tell him. If he calls you back, tell him the dog is gone. Get the dog in decent shape and either rehome or keep him.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

mtrai said:


> Maybe I was not clear. He was starved, you can see his rib bones even with his fur. As well as the owner has ran over him and did not even notice or knew he was gone for several days until the vets office called him.
> 
> The only Tag he had was a rabies tag from a city 2 and half hours away from where he was and where his owner lives. I did call the vets office that night and left a message and called them today and they looked up the rabies tag number.
> 
> ...


I think you did a good thing picking this dog up. If it was my dog I would be so happy that someone saved him and tracked me down- I would jump in my car immediately and pick him up. It sounds like if you told this guy he'd have to come and get him, he probably wouldn't anyway. You could even offer to keep him. Sometimes people like this guy are willing to give up their dog if someone asks- as they are probably a burden to them. If you do decide to just keep him, make sure the guy can't track you down a year later when he decides he wants his dog back and he's healthy and happy with you.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

RadiersMom, wow, what a story. Lulu is one lucky girl to have stumbled upon you. Thank you for all you did for her and for sharing your story here to help others.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I mentioned animal control because someone else mentioned "stray laws" and they only apply if the animal was a known stray, not a known _owned _dog. 

Having a rescue, I've been through these scenarios probably more than the average joe. Yes you should keep the dog. Morally. 
Legally? Not quite so sure.



> he told me had hit him awhile ago in truck and fractured part of his hip and they removed the ball joint.


This is not a cheap surgery. So whether or not they care about the dog _now_, they must have at some point. The thinness of a GSD or GSD mix cannot be judged as proof that the owner does not care, as many on here have pointed out, their own dogs struggle to maintain weight. 

Anyway, I am playing devil's advocate here because there may be a law around that says you have to give it back at some point.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

My uncle was rather upset when his GSD got loose and someone found him, tied him up in their back yard so he wouldn't get loose, and put up signs by his house, and called the local humane society to report a found dog in case anyone called there. He was gone for almost three days, although from what we could tell he was "found" after being missing for only 8 hours or so.

I tried to explain that while his dog MIGHT have come back on his own, unharmed, leaving him out to roam in farm country - this dog was a known cattle chaser at the time, although he's since been cured of that habit - and around a state road - did not give him very good chances at survival the longer he was left out there. He didn't see it that way and was still upset he wasn't just left alone to "eventually come back."

Me, I'd be thrilled that someone understood enough what dogs mean to people to take him in and keep him safe until he could be re-united with his owner. Yeah, maybe he would have come back on his own and I just spend an extra few days in worry...but he also could have come back to me dead, too.

I think the OP definitely did the right thing, and if you're able to keep the dog - whether just be suggesting that or maybe offering some money - that would be a big plus, too. But the right thing to do here, legally, is to give the dog back if the owner wants the dog back.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> I mentioned animal control because someone else mentioned "stray laws" and they only apply if the animal was a known stray, not a known _owned _dog.
> 
> Having a rescue, I've been through these scenarios probably more than the average joe. Yes you should keep the dog. Morally.
> Legally? Not quite so sure.
> ...


That seems likely. The OP drove the dog out of its home territory so the OP has to drive it back. She did the good deed of identifying it but now has to follow through and give it back. If the dog lived in her own territory she would probably (have to) give it back. It is tagged and the owner is known. Hopefully, the owner will decide to relinquish the dog.


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

As far as it's home territory, based on his tag he was from Pensacola FL, 2 1/2 hours from where he was.

I used an old trac phone I had. I went through this kind of thing with my husky 15 years ago adopted from the the local shelter. He was very sick and 2 grand later was well and then the previous owner wanted him back, etc. A lot more to the story but he stayed with me 14 years. 

Before the husky I adopted Chief Mojo Rising from a shelter and had him over 19 years. He was a German Shepherd. 

Well I spoke to him at noon, and I told him I could drive down but it would not be until this weekend, he put me off about that and said he would call me back. If it was my lost dog I would be on the way or at least already made arrangements.

*I am still stuck on the fact he did not even know his Shepherd was missing for the last few days.*

Believe me, I am trying to do the right thing, but I also want to make sure it is the best thing for the Shepherd.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

You have to live with the decision you make.
If someone managed to track me down because they found my dog, I would be on my way to get him back ASAP it wouldn't matter how far it was I would find a way. You would hear the desparation in my voice wanting to get there. I would find a way I would pay you to bring him to me if I couldn't get to you. 
See if he calls you back.
Good luck.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> I would tell him the dog took off, but if he wants to come up, you will help him look for it and put up flyers. The bottom line is people vote with their feet, I can't see someone who didn't even notice their dog was missing for a few days exactly going out of their way to find him.



That may be a good idea.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The right thing and the legal thing aren't always the same, and often they are vastly different, unfortunately! 

Here a few mos. ago a couple found a black GSD wandering down the road, limping on all 4 paws. There was chip seal done and this dog's paws were literally raw, hamburger looking. Dear God! He must have been wandering, seemed for days at least. They contacted us for help.
So we took in the dog, put him in a run with a nice bed and let him recuperate. I notified the vet clinic (which is better than notifying the sheriff here - it's a small town and everyone calls the clinic about lost or missing pets). 
The next AM got a call from the owner's mother. Turns out I know them from my a/c days. The guys is a total ass with his dogs. This dog was not fixed and he had run off from where they were working in search of a female, they presumed. He'd been gone just about 30 min. when found by the couple, not days as we'd figured.

Anyway, I told them, hey, had this dog been chipped, he'd have been returned immediately! So I chipped the dog, I'd already given it a vaccine (oops) and they gave us a donation for that and the dewormer as well, that we give all incoming dogs. I recommended the dog get neutered, he's definitely old enough, well, no, they may want to breed him at some point (of course!!) Dog was not a good breeding specimen in fact appeared almost part Lab and part GSD but anyway that's not the point of my story. 

But get this. A few mos. later (a week or two ago actually, we had the dog last summer) the dog gets RAN OVER. BY HIS OWNER! And dies.
Now they want another GSD and want to know if we have any!! Uh, yeah, sure, I'll get right on that


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like the owners don't really want the dog to me.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> The right thing and the legal thing aren't always the same, and often they are vastly different, unfortunately!
> 
> Here a few mos. ago a couple found a black GSD wandering down the road, limping on all 4 paws. There was chip seal done and this dog's paws were literally raw, hamburger looking. Dear God! He must have been wandering, seemed for days at least. They contacted us for help.
> So we took in the dog, put him in a run with a nice bed and let him recuperate. I notified the vet clinic (which is better than notifying the sheriff here - it's a small town and everyone calls the clinic about lost or missing pets).
> ...



What a heartbreaking story.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I think you did a kind act by taking him home, and it's perfectly understandable that you want to give him the best life. However, I feel you should cover your legal bum in this case, and give animal control or whoever your local stray animal people a call, and have their guidance on the case.

I think the ideal solution would be you turn him over, they call the guy to come pick up, guy ignores, and dog becomes adoptable/yours after a period of time.

I think that might be a better solution than keeping him, treating him, loving him, and having to give up him in the end because legally, he belonged to someone else and the ownership rights had not changed hands. The conversations you had with him on the phone weren't very conclusive, and he could easily say he thought you had agreed to watch his dog for some period of time before he could make arrangements.

So yes, long post short, cover your own legal bum so you can do yourself and the dog right in the long run. Talk to appropriate authorities, and hopefully there can be a good resolution.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

How do you not know your dog is missing for a few days? I can't understand that. Even some of the worst dog owners I know just have their dogs sit in their backyard all day with little to no interaction, but they at least FEED THEIR DOG once a day. They would certainly notice if their dog was missing! Does this guy never feed his own dog?! 

Sorry, yeah, legally you have to give the dog back, but that's only if he contacts the police. 

Do you want to keep the dog?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Stella's Mom said:


> That may be a good idea.


Might be ... except this thread is now on the Internet for all to see.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Some folks don't feed, per se, but keep a big bowl of kibble out for the dog. If no fenced yard, and the guy didn't get out much, he might not notice.
I agree with marshies post.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Stella's Mom said:


> What a heartbreaking story.


I know the guy from writing him tickets for the last GSD he had. Or the last I knew about before this black one 
And in fact I was walking our longhaired foster a year and a half ago and he pulled over to talk about her and look at her. He's a big GSD fan unfortunately


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Keep in mind its recently been thanksgiving. For all we know the dog was being watched by someone and the owners were not told about it because its something that happens in the past. The vet got ahold of the owners, you did not, you have no idea what their situation is or if they are even able to get/receive the dog right now. They could be completely out of the state..and I wouldn't want someone to return my dog to someone who didn't tell me about it getting loose. Honestly I would be indifferent to you to.

There are members on here, who have talked about how other people in their family (father, husband, wife,) who do not LIKE their dog. This could be such a person..you might have got the one person in the family who tolerates the dog and could care less if its there or not. We have board memebers in that situation..im sure they would be devastated if this were their situation.

You know who the dog belongs to, legally you need to give it back, or take it to animal control and let them know..IE: Give them the information, not just dump the dog off and say "oh well"


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I think you did the right thing by taking care of the dog... my opinion is to go with your gut feeling....if it were me I would be reluctant to give the dog back...period. I was in a situation a few months ago where a dog was brought to me because the dog was supposedly abandoned...I brought her in and fed her and kept her overnight.... she bonded well and it just so happened that I found her home within 48 hrs....so I called her owner and he accused me of taking her and I explained how I got her...(one of my daughters friends)...fast forward a few months and I was at a party in the neighborhood he lived in and the peeps having the party happened to have the sister to the dog (both GSD's)...she said that the dog is mistreated...I felt horrible....but then if it were Stryder I would want him to find his way home...but he is so up my butt that I would KNOW if he were missing for more than 5 minutes


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

OKAY
SO
After all this great advice
WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO !?!?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Its to late to edit my last post, but I want to point out that I don't think the OP did wrong by taking the dog. But I do think that they should return the dog, even if that means driving down that way, or meeting or something. Or turn it over to AC (and possibly adopt if the owners don't come for it) with all of the information of who the owners are.

I have seen nothing that says to me the owners are bad bad people who mistreat the dog. Uneducated and probably annoyed, sure. I don't do well with strangers, I'm sure plenty of people think I'm an awful something or other at times lol.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Kittilicious said:


> Keep the dog, change your phone number and never give it a second thought
> 
> Or forget changing the phone number because I'm betting this guy never uses it again anyway...


Agree.!



mtrai said:


> Well I spoke to him at noon, and I told him I could drive down but it would not be until this weekend, he put me off about that and said he would call me back. If it was my lost dog I would be on the way or at least already made arrangements.
> 
> *I am still stuck on the fact he did not even know his Shepherd was missing for the last few days.*
> 
> Believe me, I am trying to do the right thing, but I also want to make sure it is the best thing for the Shepherd.


Anyone who loved their dog would most certainly KNOW it was missing and wouldn't play these stupid games about calling back and such. I'd be in my car so fast my tires would burn out getting down the road.



k_sep said:


> How do you not know your dog is missing for a few days? I can't understand that. Even some of the worst dog owners I know just have their dogs sit in their backyard all day with little to no interaction, but they at least FEED THEIR DOG once a day. They would certainly notice if their dog was missing! Does this guy never feed his own dog?!
> 
> Sorry, yeah, legally you have to give the dog back, but that's only if he contacts the police.
> 
> Do you want to keep the dog?


I'd make this guy work harder to get this dog back. So far, it sounds as though YOU are doing all the work?



GSDolch said:


> Its to late to edit my last post, but I want to point out that I don't think the OP did wrong by taking the dog. But I do think that they should return the dog, even if that means driving down that way, or meeting or something. Or turn it over to AC (and possibly adopt if the owners don't come for it) with all of the information of who the owners are.
> 
> I have seen nothing that says to me the owners are bad bad people who mistreat the dog. Uneducated and probably annoyed, sure. I don't do well with strangers, I'm sure plenty of people think I'm an awful something or other at times lol.


I disagree in that I don't believe for one second you have ANY obligation to drive that dog ANYWHERE. You stated the dog was not in good condition, hungry, ribs showing? That indicates a major lack of care. And that's beside the fact the owner didn't realize the dog was even gone??????

OP, do you want to keep this dog? I think you'd be the far better choice than the original owner. Sure, the owner has rights, but I'm betting if the orig owner must drive awhile to get the dog, he won't bother. I realize I'm not being law-abiding, but I wouldn't answer my phone for a few days. If they guy persists, maybe he really does want him back. If he doesn't call, or doesn't show any persistence, to heck with him = he lost the dog he didn't care about anyway.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

chelle said:


> I disagree in that I don't believe for one second you have ANY obligation to drive that dog ANYWHERE. You stated the dog was not in good condition, hungry, ribs showing? That indicates a major lack of care. And that's beside the fact the owner didn't realize the dog was even gone??????


*I* didn't state anything. And just from going on past threads about what is and isn't consider skinny, I would have to see pics before I would call anything neglectful. What many people consider "healthy" is actually kinda fat. Any search through the many threads on the board will show the wide range of what people consider healthy.

Oh, and how do you know the owners were not away for Thanksgiving?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> *I* didn't state anything. And just from going on past threads about what is and isn't consider skinny, I would have to see pics before I would call anything neglectful. What many people consider "healthy" is actually kinda fat. Any search through the many threads on the board will show the wide range of what people consider healthy.
> 
> Oh, and how do you know the owners were not away for Thanksgiving?


I guess we can't know about the "skinny" thing without pics. 

Personally, I don't care if they were away for the holiday. The owner hem-hawed around, according to the OP, about getting the dog back. Even admitted he wasn't even aware the dog was gone for THREE days?! Said he'd have to call the OP back? The owner admitted he'd been allowing the dog to free roam for six months? Define it how you want, but I say, CRAP owner. I could care less about the owner's "rights" at this point. Now, yes, the OP has to play by the rules of law, but I'm willing to bet the original owner doesn't give a crap about this dog and the OP can likely keep it -- and the dog would be better off if he did.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A friend of mine works in Rapid City, South Dakota paving roads. Near the reservations. There are strays starving all over the place. 
A few weeks ago, she took a rangy female skin and bone GSD a few days before heading back to MI and bathed her, had a nice home lined up(they live in an RV when in SD, home is in MI) The dog was constantly getting in the way of the paving work before she decided to bring her into her RV for safety. 
The reservation called on her and demanded she return the dog.... so she had no option but to release her back onto the desolate highway. 
I agree with Chelle, the dogs condition, how many days it was on the lam says tons about the owner and how neglectful they obviously are.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Interesting thread......not often you see a whole lot of people advising someone to break the law and steal someones dog on a public forum for everyone to see....I find that amusing 

You did the right thing picking the dog up now you should do the right thing and return it if the owner so wishes. It would be more than fair to meet him halfway since you drove the dog an extra 2 hours away from where you thought it was missing from.
Hopefully he doesn't want the dog back and you get to keep it but you can't just steal someones dog......especially now that you have posted your intention to do so on the internet


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

sparra said:


> ...now you should do the right thing and return it if the owner so wishes. It would be more than fair to meet him halfway since you drove the dog an extra 2 hours away from where you thought it was missing from.


Yeah, crap. The dog was abandoned and wandering around a gas station for three days.!?!. 

Agreed, it would be FAR more than fair to meet halfway... but sounds like the OP is pulling teeth to get the orig owner to even do that. 

Sure the OP drove the dog two hours away. What if he hadn't done that? The dog would've likely starved, been run over? I don't think the OP owes this idiot owner a single thing, much less a 2+ hour drive anywhere. For what? So the dog can be run over again? So the dog can have free roam to do.... whatever? 

OP, stay within the confines of the law; if the owner seriously wants the dog back, you have to surrender.... but I just don't think you're under ANY obligation to make it *easy* for this jerk owner to reclaim the dog.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

chelle;2321561 OP said:


> easy[/B] for this jerk owner to reclaim the dog.


Totally agree!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

chelle said:


> Yeah, crap. The dog was abandoned and wandering around a gas station for three days.!?!.
> 
> Agreed, it would be FAR more than fair to meet halfway... but sounds like the OP is pulling teeth to get the orig owner to even do that.
> 
> OP, stay within the confines of the law; if the owner seriously wants the dog back, you have to surrender.... but I just don't think you're under ANY obligation to make it *easy* for this jerk owner to reclaim the dog.


OK then....struggling to see which part was CRAP considering you have just said everything I did....but anyway...
Oh and I did say I thought he did the right thing picking it up....but that was obviously crap too.....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

GSDolch said:


> Keep in mind its recently been thanksgiving. For all we know the dog was being watched by someone and the owners were not told about it because its something that happens in the past.


That is a good point. I had a foster dog once and an acquaintance of mine who lived down the block from me and I used to petsit for was interested in adopting him. This was a dog originally found as a stray but an owner was never located...
After visiting a few times she asked if she could keep him overnight to see if they wanted to adopt him. I agreed. Early the next morning, my next-door neighbor called me and said the dog was loose in the alley and had ended up in their yard (they didn't have a dog so their gate was open). I was completely shocked since he was supposed to be with my friend. I got him in and then called her to ask what the heck had happened. She said she had gone to get cigarettes at a gas station late the night before, and decided to take the dog along. At the gas station the dog got loose when she opened the car door to get back in. She said she tried to catch him but he ran away, and she decided not to wake me up to tell me he was missing.  Apparently she was planning to call me in the morning, but by then the dog could have been miles and miles away... Although instead, he somehow found his way back to my house in the middle of the night, and then tried to get back in my yard, and hung around waiting for someone to let him in! I was very surprised at that since he was just a foster so he hadn't been around that long and would not really have known the area or been that attached to me, plus the fact that he was originally a stray.

SO the point is, I'm just saying it is possible a dog could be missing and the owner might not even know it.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> The vet got ahold of the owners, you did not, you have no idea what their situation is or if they are even able to get/receive the dog right now. They could be completely out of the state..and I wouldn't want someone to return my dog to someone who didn't tell me about it getting loose. Honestly I would be indifferent to you to.
> 
> There are members on here, who have talked about how other people in their family (father, husband, wife,) who do not LIKE their dog. This could be such a person..you might have got the one person in the family who tolerates the dog and could care less if its there or not. We have board memebers in that situation..im sure they would be devastated if this were their situation.
> 
> You know who the dog belongs to, legally you need to give it back, or take it to animal control and let them know..IE: Give them the information, not just dump the dog off and say "oh well"


I agree with this. I consider myself to be a good owner, but despite my best efforts Sasha has escaped....3 times I think? The first time my landlord called me directly, but the 2nd time my neighbor couldn't get ahold of the first number (mine) so called my mom. Now, my mom loves Sasha like the little gandpup that she is, but it could just as easily have gone the other way, and had it and the person that found her go off of how my mom reacted, not knowing how I would react (I immediately left work, called the guy, and was home within minutes and thoroughly thanked him). I would be devastated if someone stole Sasha. I understand the situation may not be good, but it may be just fine; you don't know. Act within the law.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

sparra said:


> OK then....struggling to see which part was CRAP considering you have just said everything I did....but anyway...
> Oh and I did say I thought he did the right thing picking it up....but that was obviously crap too.....


No, my disagreement was in you stating he had some sort of obligation to drive the dog back two or however many hours.

Second was in what *seemed* to be you were far more concerned about the law, than the dog. The OP stole nothing. He saved this dog, IMVHO.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I agree with this. I consider myself to be a good owner, but despite my best efforts Sasha has escaped....3 times I think? The first time my landlord called me directly, but the 2nd time my neighbor couldn't get ahold of the first number (mine) so called my mom. Now, my mom loves Sasha like the little gandpup that she is, but it could just as easily have gone the other way, and had it and the person that found her go off of how my mom reacted, not knowing how I would react (I immediately left work, called the guy, and was home within minutes and thoroughly thanked him). I would be devastated if someone stole Sasha. I understand the situation may not be good, but it may be just fine; you don't know. Act within the law.


But here's the difference. You responded - immediately. You didn't let *days* go by. Your dog wasn't malnourished. Your dog hadn't been run over or allowed to roam free for six months. Huge difference in how the OP has described the thing vs your situation.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

chelle said:


> OP, stay within the confines of the law; if the owner seriously wants the dog back, you have to surrender.... but I just don't think you're under ANY obligation to make it *easy* for this jerk owner to reclaim the dog.


 so you can be worried about the law but I can't?? Sorry.....
Oh and I believe you said this also "Agreed, it would be FAR more than fair to meet halfway."
And if the OP takes the advice of some on here and lies that he has lost the dog in order to keep it .....that is stealing.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

sparra said:


> so you can be worried about the law but I can't?? Sorry.....
> Oh and I believe you said this also "Agreed, it would be FAR more than fair to meet halfway."
> And if the OP takes the advice of some on here and lies that he has lost the dog in order to keep it .....that is stealing.


Sparra, I'm totally confused. I don't have any idea if we're agreeing or not. ? I did say it would be FAR more than fair to meet halfway, but was really meaning, that's more than the OP should do.

I didn't exactly suggest the OP should outright lie. Just that he shouldn't be reaching out and doing all the work. I seriously doubt the original owner cares for the welfare of this dog, nor that he will bother to call more than once or twice over it. I don't see that as 'stealing'.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

chelle said:


> Sparra, I'm totally confused. I don't have any idea if we're agreeing or not. ? I did say it would be FAR more than fair to meet halfway, but was really meaning, that's more than the OP should do.
> 
> I didn't exactly suggest the OP should outright lie. Just that he shouldn't be reaching out and doing all the work. I seriously doubt the original owner cares for the welfare of this dog, nor that he will bother to call more than once or twice over it. I don't see that as 'stealing'.


No worries  Probably just misunderstood each other. 
A good outcome would be that the dog gets the care it needs and no-body gets arrested


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay here I go...

The Shepherd was found 2 hours north of where his one and only tag ( a rabies tag) stated he had received his shot.

I live 4 hours north of where I found him, and 6 hours north of where his rabies tag shows. At the time I had no idea he did not belong 2 hours south of there, that is what I thought. Only thing I could do was try to contact the vets office, of course they were closed until this morning.

Further the shepherd in question is not fixed and being allowed to roam freely.

They contacted the owner and I gave them permission to give him my number. The guy was not the least bit upset about his dog, did not sound relieved. The Vets office told him I lived 4 hours away.

He is the one who told me the shepherd roams and is only 11 months old. He told me about what I thought was a leg injury. He told me he did not realize he was even gone until the vet's office called. I did offer to drive him back down but stated I could not do it until this weekend, he did not make any comment about that. Nor did he say he would make any arrangements to come get the dog.

I spoke with him around noon, and I have yet to get a phone call back from him. That says a lot. I have spoke with the vet's office 2 more times today about the Shepherd. They are aware he is not making any effort to retrieve his dog. Maybe he will call tomorrow, maybe not, but really he does not seem concerned to me. 

Obviously I could of just outright kept him and not called the vet's office. However I have spoke with the owner. I do not have his name, phone number or even the city he actually lives in. He did not offer any of his information. He does have my trac phone number (I do not use this phone) and my really generic first name.

I had not planned on another dog in my household, but everything happens for a reason.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Well if he doesn't ring you back looks like you have a new dog....sounds like he will have a much better home than he had before. Good Luck.


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

Agree and he would make a great addition to my home even with his rear leg problem. 

Incidentally he really enjoyed playing a game on my xbox 360 this evening. He is fascinated with the games. I played, he sat next to me intently watching screen and head bobbing, following the movements, and grunts, whines and barks to sounds. He does not care for regular TV though. 

And just looking at the laws concerning this I have met my legal obligation in all 3 states. Yes there are 3 different states laws that could be in play. Mine, his and where the dog is actually licensed. 

Further state law in the state he lives in and the state law where the dog has his rabies tag from are very clear on what is dog abandonment is. And he is considered abondoned even with a tag in both states based on where he was found. My home state is silent on this matter. Though I am not sure which jurisdiction applies.

So with the legal issues answered he has not been stolen but is in fact considered abandoned under state law. 

However an owner can still sue to regain a dog back and it would be up to a judge under personal properties laws and any specific laws applied to domestic animals. My rights to ownership are considered superior to all others other then the original owner, unless the dogs has been legally abandoned under state law.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would have done exactly what you have done..

I would NOT however offer to drive him back home..I would make HIM come to me IF he wants the dog back. 

If you don't hear from him within the next couple of days, I would then offer the guy say, 100$ for the dog if he calls after that..I would first tell him, you write something up saying I have ownership of the dog when I get it, I'll send you 100$..IF that's what you want to do. For now, keep records of ALL expenses.. Take pictures of the dog in the condition he's in right now to.. 


I have to restate I would NOT offer to drive the dog to HIM...if the person sounded like a good owner, I would, but this guy doesn't sound like he gives two hoots about the dog..

I'd keep him


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll keep this short and sweet.

Keep the dog. Don't call the guy back.

Enjoy your new dog.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

mtrai said:


> Incidentally he really enjoyed playing a game on my xbox 360 this evening. He is fascinated with the games. I played, he sat next to me intently watching screen and head bobbing, following the movements, and grunts, whines and barks to sounds. He does not care for regular TV though.


Thats probably the most attention he's ever gotten. I hope it all works out for you, I think the dog is much better off with you than the other person. I would also keep track of all expenses incurred in case this guy does put up a fight down the road. I think he would be responsible for reimbursing you. That would sound more realistic than coming up with a dollar amount out of the blue. Good luck.


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

If he doesn't call back I would say it may be your dog. However, I would also urge caution.

There was a woman locally who found a boxer hit by a car. She picked up the dog- looked for a owner but when they couldn't find one she contacted a boxer rescue who picked up the dog paid for vet fees and etc. Owner surfaced a few days later and asked for the dog back. Rescue said okay just reimburse us for fees. Guy reported them for theft and the animal rescuer ended up spending a week or so in jail. It was a bit more complicated then that but that's long story short version 

So, if you could get him to surrender the dog it would probably be the safest bet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

IMO, this guy has your phone number. If this were my dog, I would have been in the car already and had him back so the fact that he hasn't speaks volumes. If he calls back, I would tell him I wanted reimbursed for my vet and food expenses and tell him he had to come get him. Ask him if he even wants his dog back.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I'll keep this short and sweet.
> 
> Keep the dog. Don't call the guy back.
> 
> Enjoy your new dog.


Agree


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

Well a little update.

The German Shepherd who has been named Hitch by my friends since I have described him as a hitch hiker I picked up is doing fine. I have found several wounds on him cuts and puncture wounds on him. He was a bit snappish letting me look at them. A friend who is a vet looked him over now and pronounced him good health all things considered. I have seen this vet with a number of rescues over my life that I have found homes for the worst was one who ran up from the woods at my parents house who me and the vet removed over 400 ticks from, they never charge me other then the actual cost of any meds or vaccines Still a bit dehydrated, the wounds are not infected. He has one I have to keep from scratching. His nose has a cut on the flare. 

Yet more good news, he is getting his confidence back and every now and then wanting to play with my other dog a hyper Sheba Inu ( a fixed male).

The big surprise I got yesterday is my Sheba aka Kanji started bringing his toys to Hitch to play with. He has even brought him some of his chew bones. Food is still a bit of issue but for now I am feeding one on the first floor and the other on second floor. ( Not tug of war either bringing and dropping) ( Not a submissive gesture as Kanji is doing everything he can short of fighting to be the alpha male. 

Kanji came from a very abusive home where he was hit and beat, and has some issues I have been working on such as food guarding of some types of food and his toys. And is a bit bitey when he is playing with you. He also has some aggressive issues which I have been working on well but it has all been slow going with him.

He has been 100% better since the new arrival. He did try to attack Hitch the first night a few times. Hitch just ignores mostly but like I said is a bit scared or timid to Kanji. Hitch will sometimes run to me for protection as I am correcting Kanji from his aggressive posturing.


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

And one other thing ....I know not every one agrees on dogs sleeping in bed with you. Hitch decided my bed was his safe place which is fine with me he sleeps at the foot of the bed, however it was only a full size bed and him and Kanji would take up most of it. As well as a bit of play

So I have rearranged my bedroom and added another queen size bed strapped together so there is plenty of room for everyone. Right now both sets are on the floor, but going to build a custom platform base for both of them. I have plenty of room, though it does look a bit odd. lol

The things we will do.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

It sounds like this dog is lucky to have found you, and that you are doing what you can to make sure you do the right thing, both legally AND for the dog. 

I agree with many - if Baxter ever went missing, I would be in a complete panic. I would call everyone I knew, anyone who may have seen him, vets offices, the county I live in, I would go door to door, drive around...anything to find him. If he somehow showed up on the opposite side of the country...I would STILL go out to get him and bring him home and thank whoever cared for him and reimburse any necessary vet bills. Long story short, I would do anything for my dog.

Thank you for taking care of this guy and giving him the love and attention that he deserves.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lucky DOG hey mine all sleep in my bed to along with 4 cats ) nice and cozy


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

Now I think I have seen it all with dogs. Today my semi aggressive Sheba brought the GSD one of his coveted chew bones and gave it to him. He promptly went down stairs and, got one for himself and came back up so they both could chew on one in the same room with me. LOL he did not bring me one, so not sure what that says about what he thinks of me LOL. I still can't believe my Sheba is sharing his things even when he is trying to be dominant over the Shepherd.

The Shepherd is coming out of his shell and starting to exert himself. While he would rather not bother he is not going to let the Sheba to continue to annoy him, he growled and snapped at him this evening.

And dumb me, I forgot just how hard it is to hide something from a Shepherd with the nose they have.

There is also a bit of jealousy thing going on with both of them concerning me.

He will let me take stuff from his mouth with no issue and put my hand and fingers in his food. I know some people might think I am bit crazy to be finding these things out so early with an unknown dog.

He has put on a couple lbs. His puncture wounds at his neck are healing up nicely. He will now let me touch them. I found another set we missed yesterday. He has a pretty nasty bite marks around his neck several of them from ear to ear. I can also play with his tail and his paws as of this evening, before he would kind of snap at me.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Mtrai, good for you! Sounds like you're getting it all worked out.... I also have a Shiba (female) and I do so understand their attitude.  It may be a fight you have to deal with for awhile, but it's sure gotten better on my end... (I brought my pup into the house with the 4 y/o Shiba.)

Hang in there! I'm so glad you rescued this gsd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those crazy Shibas are usually so much more bark than bite.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

With the benefit of reading everybody else post here's what The Packman thinks:

1) First and fore most...you did the right thing picking the K-9 up and making a effort to ID the owner.

2) If I wanted to keep him, I would tell the 'owner' if he wants his dog returned he would have come get him and meet you at the local Police Station. (sounds like that would be enough to scare the guy away) If Elly May got loose and someone picked her and called me 4 hours away, I'd either leave right away to get her or first thing the next day. If she was further, I'd make some kind of arrangements until I could get her. So I'm guessing the guy doesn't really really care about the dog like he should.

3) If you wanted to keep the dog legally, I would say take him to the local pound and explain the situation / that you want to keep him. Have them contact the owner and if the guy doesn't pick him up, arrange to adopt him as soon as the dog is cleared.

4) Last but not least Hitch is a great name and it sounds he is better off being called that than something else !

My vote...keep him any way you can !


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Keep the dog. Doing the "right" thing legally may not be in the best interest of the dog. Thank God for those that broke the law to help in the Underground Railroad and those that hid Jews from the Nazis. If the "owner" really wanted the dog the "owner" would have been there johnny on the spot! Not knowing for days that the dog was even missing says a lot to me. Plus the condition of the dog....very sad. That dog needs a Savior. I would just say the dog ran off...or you could give to Animal Control for the waiting period...let them know you want to adopt the dog but you found him wandering....you know how dogs can sometimes get "out" of their collar.....oh well...rabies tag gone and no microchip...yours legally if you want to go that route after a few days.


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

Well I have heard nothing out of the guy since he called. Thought he called today but turned out to be my ex who lives in the same area code.

Well I just had to deal with my escape artist Sheba. Finally caught him. I would think I should know every trick in the book with being owned by a Siberian Husky for 14 years and 1/2 years who could turn door knobs with his paws, open cabinets, gates, and once even unlocked the door to the van when me and my ex locked ourselves out and the dogs in in a parking lot with the van running.


----------



## steven (Sep 19, 2011)

I am just hoping the owner isn't waiting a few weeks for you to fix all the health issues with the dog and then call up and say he wants him back.

It wouldn't suprise me if he was just waiting so he skips out on all the vet fees and gets his dog back healthy. I think you should call and say meet me at the police station to get the dog but I am more than happy to keep the dog - See what he says.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

steven said:


> I am just hoping the owner isn't waiting a few weeks for you to fix all the health issues with the dog and then call up and say he wants him back.
> 
> It wouldn't suprise me if he was just waiting so he skips out on all the vet fees and gets his dog back healthy. I think you should call and say meet me at the police station to get the dog but I am more than happy to keep the dog - See what he says.


In addition to this, keep all the vet bills and any record of any financial transaction related to this dog.

If he wants to reclaim his dog - in some jurisdictions, this dog might now be considered yours. If not, you could at least try to take him to small claims court to be reimbursed for the costs.

I haven't been keeping up on this 100% but from reading other posts it sounds like you did contact AC? If so I'd relinquish him to AC as another poster suggested and let them know you want to adopt him after the waiting period is up. That way things are nice and legal and you don't risk having to return him to his old "home."

If he presses a meet it is also as Packman said a great idea to suggest meeting at the police station. It's safe for you and a...fairly decent litmus test as to whether or not he really wants his dog back. Not 100% foolproof but I think it's safe to say at this point that this guy is the careless owner who doesn't give a rat's rear end about his dog. Even the more "casual" dog owners around here (not sure if that is the right terminology but being up this late after bailing 200 gallons of water out of my basement has a way of frying my brain...) would not be so...inattentive and seemingly indifferent.

Is he neutered? It seems almost immoral to suggest a surgery like that to be used as a bargaining chip, but it's quite possible he only wants him for breeding. Or to boost his own sense of machissimo. If you aren't considering that for him you may want to reconsider as this may stack the deck in your favor.

Be careful with that, though, if the law isn't quite clear on who owns him at this point. Just something to consider.

~

Hope I didn't repeat too much of what has already been said and you at least get some ideas out of that. Good luck. I hope this dog stays in your hands.


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

I am not commenting on exactly how AC told me to deal with the situation after coming out to my house. Suffice it to say, that avenue remains open. My vet has given me different advice. And the detective who handled my house break in this past summer gave me yet different advice. The one thing they all said was to not return him. 

He is not fixed. He is laying here next me as was my sheba, my sheba has now gone downstairs to lay on "his" loveseat ( his in the sense no one ever uses it)

There is some question on what exact jurisdiction applies. The state he was found in, the state his rabies license is in, or my home state. I will cross that bridge when I need to

I have never had to deal with this kind of situation as all my rescues have come from shelters or have been surrendered to me, or no way to even locate the owner.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

I would lose the trackphone at this point! If thats the only contact he has for you then that should end that.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I personally wouldn't worry about it anymore. He can't be all that concerned about the dog at all if he isn't at least keeping in contact with you. If he didn't miss the dog when he was "missing", he ain't missing him now.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Gosh..What a quandary..It's obvious you are already attached to the dog--but fact is, it's not your dog..You are justifying because the owner didn't know it was missing..but that doesn't mean he doesn't love his dog too..Many years ago I got a phone call form the police telling me they had found my car..I didn't even know it had been stolen!! So sure I wanted my car...obviously so did the person that stole it! BUT it was my car..If I were in your shoes i would call this guy one more time and tell him if he doesn't come and get the dog within a designated period of time, you are keeping it..CASE CLOSED. But you must live with your decision and there is for sure a right and wrong in this case that has nothing to do with emotions. Best of luck to you.
Jan


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

jang said:


> Gosh..What a quandary..It's obvious you are already attached to the dog--but fact is, it's not your dog..You are justifying because the owner didn't know it was missing..but that doesn't mean he doesn't love his dog too..Many years ago I got a phone call form the police telling me they had found my car..I didn't even know it had been stolen!! So sure I wanted my car...obviously so did the person that stole it! BUT it was my car..If I were in your shoes i would call this guy one more time and tell him if he doesn't come and get the dog within a designated period of time, you are keeping it..CASE CLOSED. But you must live with your decision and there is for sure a right and wrong in this case that has nothing to do with emotions. Best of luck to you.
> Jan


I disagree. The guy could call, if he really wanted his dog. In the time he hasn't made contact, the dog could have been surrendered to AC and PTS. If my dog went missing and I knew she had been found, I would be there in a heartbeat. 

I don't think the OP owes any additional contact attempts. He should keep the dog. This is not a car, it is a living thing. I imagine the OP is prepared for what might come down the road - should the owner EVER decide he wants the dog back. Just can't see that guy coming to look for the dog.

The "other" Jan LOL!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Dogs are still recognized as property. He (the owner) could still file theft charges, that is a very real situation that could occur. 
Maybe he will, maybe he won't. But people judging his ownership skills by what they'd have done matters little; the fact remains the dog is legally someone else's dog.
That the OP took the dog further away and the guy can't come get it, matters little as well.
Sure, the OP is "right" morally. But legally there is a very real issue at stake.
I hope they settle the _legal_ issue so they can resume doing what's "right" morally.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

after skimming the thread i think i have the story straight and here's my take on the situation.

possession is 9/10th of the law. welcome home hitch.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

katieliz said:


> after skimming the thread i think i have the story straight and here's my take on the situation.
> 
> possession is 9/10th of the law. welcome home hitch.


Katieliz, I guess you and I would just have to share a jail cell. I'm in total agreement with you.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

IMHO you've gone above and beyond the call of duty in trying to reunite Hitch with his former owner. It sounds like you've touched all the bases in attempting to return him. If one of the Hooligans were to get out, I'd drive across the united states to get him back home ... it sounds to me like the owner abandoned him in your care! Good luck and thanks for doing everything the right way in helping Hitch!


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

I am not trying to justify keeping him. Most people who found a dog would not even realize you can use a rabies tag to track down an owner. I did make contact with the owner. There is a record of that thru the vets office. Further I offered to drive him down this weekend in that one and only conversation. He did not take me up on that. How much further do you think a court would require me go?

I honestly expected the situation to have been something like this, since his rabies tag was for a location 2 hours south and in yet another state that is where his family would be from there not where he was found. A reasonable assumption. Since it was a holiday weekend he must of been traveling with his family and got lose and they could not find him. Another reasonable assumption. If that had been the case i would of been a different matter. 

Apparently the AC officer, as well as the detective I spoke with that came out to my house saw the situation in a different light then strictly legal and illegal. Does that make them or me honest or dishonest people. Both told me I had a reasonable expectation of the owner to have made arrangements at first contact. And I was under no obligation to drive him back down there since this is not property in same sense as a car or item it is a living breathing animal that needs care. While not strictly legal not to surrender him to AC, I was advised not to do it at this time. Since he is technically no longer lost.

The law is very clear in the state where he was found, which is also where the owner lives In laymen terms it is part of the leash laws for the state. It simple states that it is illegal to abandon a dog on any public lands, or to drop off , or to allow to run lose on any land other then the owners property. It further states if you do any of these things you are considered to have abandoned the dog. It does not make a distinction that only public servant can receive or pick up such an animal. It only makes a distinction that a holding period is required if the person picking him up is a public servant.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

arycrest said:


> IMHO you've gone above and beyond the call of duty in trying to reunite Hitch with his former owner. It sounds like you've touched all the bases in attempting to return him. If one of the Hooligans were to get out, I'd drive across the united states to get him back home ... it sounds to me like the owner abandoned him in your care! Good luck and thanks for doing everything the right way in helping Hitch!


That's what it seems like to me too. I hope she gets to keep him as she will give him a wonderful home.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Most people who found a dog would not even realize you can use a rabies tag to track down an owner. I did make contact with the owner. There is a record of that thru the vets office. Further I offered to drive him down this weekend in that one and only conversation. He did not take me up on that. How much further do you think a court would require me go?


Well since you brought it up...yes most people would know to call the vet listed on the rabies tag. We have a number of 'traveling' vaccine clinics so if I find a dog with a vet listed "two hours away", I would assume that the dog had been to a traveling clinic, or else even the owners were traveling, themselves, and somehow lost the dog. My mind doesn't automatically go to "the dog was not wanted". 

The court would expect you to return the dog to at least the spot it was found, should a theft report be filed. The owner doesn't even have to go to court, all he has to say is "Hey someone took my dog away and isn't bringing it back". 

While we can all hope and pray that does not happen, and agree the dog is better off, you still have to consider the legal aspect of any situation like this. People who suggested either contacting animal control in that area (not your own area) and even surrendering him to the shelter, so that if the owner then does not claim it, it can be legally adopted, have the right idea.

As for "I'd drive across the states to get my dog" and other comments, there's many things that can actually prevent someone from doing so, lack of reliable transportation, family illness, lack of funds, etc.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Well since you brought it up...yes most people would know to call the vet listed on the rabies tag. We have a number of 'traveling' vaccine clinics so if I find a dog with a vet listed "two hours away", I would assume that the dog had been to a traveling clinic, or else even the owners were traveling, themselves, and somehow lost the dog. My mind doesn't automatically go to "the dog was not wanted".
> 
> The court would expect you to return the dog to at least the spot it was found, should a theft report be filed. The owner doesn't even have to go to court, all he has to say is "Hey someone took my dog away and isn't bringing it back".
> 
> ...


I totally agree..I also know you will give him a great home and lots of love


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Katieliz, I guess you and I would just have to share a jail cell. I'm in total agreement with you.


is there room for me in that cell?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

here's another take on the situation. when in doubt, wait. you've done (above and beyond) your duty. now just wait. wait for 10 years if you have to. wait for the owner to come. and no matter what, do not be the taxi service. 

there's what's against the law, there's what's within the law, and then there's reality. thanks for helping hitch. where would he be without you???


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> is there room for me in that cell?


Oh honey, there is ALWAYS room in our jail cell for you. Nothing like good company. LOL!


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Well since you brought it up...yes most people would know to call the vet listed on the rabies tag. We have a number of 'traveling' vaccine clinics so if I find a dog with a vet listed "two hours away", I would assume that the dog had been to a traveling clinic, or else even the owners were traveling, themselves, and somehow lost the dog. My mind doesn't automatically go to "the dog was not wanted".


I have already stated his rabies tag is for another state, cannot get traveling rabies clinics from one state to another. In Any event I knew this vet's office



msvette2u said:


> The court would expect you to return the dog to at least the spot it was found, should a theft report be filed. The owner doesn't even have to go to court, all he has to say is "Hey someone took my dog away and isn't bringing it back".


I offered to drive the dog back down this coming weekend when I spoke to the dude on Monday AFTER I LOCATED HIM. He did not take me up on that offer. 




msvette2u said:


> As for "I'd drive across the states to get my dog" and other comments, there's many things that can actually prevent someone from doing so, lack of reliable transportation, family illness, lack of funds, etc.


once again I did offer to drive him back down, he did not jump on that or say okay.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Oh honey, there is ALWAYS room in our jail cell for you. Nothing like good company. LOL!


woohoo!! I'll bring the Oreo's!


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

katieliz said:


> here's another take on the situation. when in doubt, wait. you've done (above and beyond) your duty. now just wait. wait for 10 years if you have to. wait for the owner to come. and no matter what, do not be the taxi service.
> 
> there's what's against the law, there's what's within the law, and then there's reality. thanks for helping hitch. where would he be without you???


Thanks and that is what I am going to do now. I spoke with various AC officers, in the different jurisdictions and in so many words that is what I have been told.

There is a jurisdiction issue that has to do is what state he is licensed in with his rabies tag, his owner state is another state, and my state is yet a 3rd state, AC is not sure who has jurisdiction and does not have the time or money to figure that out. His his conditions with under nourishment, bite wounds, being intact and being allowed to roam and the leash laws and what is considered abandonment in the jurisdiction in which his owner resides.

Further he has committed a misdemeanor by allowing is dog to roam and it is compounded since the dog in question is intact. However if would like to sue, he would have to take me to court in my home jurisdiction. Which is a very large city in the south.

At this point since I have not heard back from him, I am going to move on with issue, and not worry about it. 

I am taking him tomorrow for a through check up and shots. He seems to have developed a bit of cold since last night. His nose is a bit runny. I took him to see my my friend who is a vet at their house. Not an official vet visit then.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like you have a new dog friend to love.  

I think you did plenty of leg work to reunite Hitch with his owner. Seems the owner is probably happy that Hitch is off his hands and with a clearly caring person. 

Hope the vet check is a good one.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree the dog is better off; but did you contact the animal control officer _where the dog and the gentleman live?_ Or just various other officers?

It's kind of interesting how many people come on here asking for "advice" (like your thread title: " What to do...found a stray GSD") and then ignore it all completely and do what they wanted to do in the 1st place. 
It's a free country and you can do whatever you want, but why even ask for advice in the 1st place, if you never intended to follow it?


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I agree the dog is better off; but did you contact the animal control officer _where the dog and the gentleman live?_ Or just various other officers?
> 
> It's kind of interesting how many people come on here asking for "advice" (like your thread title: " What to do...found a stray GSD") and then ignore it all completely and do what they wanted to do in the 1st place.
> It's a free country and you can do whatever you want, but why even ask for advice in the 1st place, if you never intended to follow it?


DID YOU BOTHER TO READ THE ENTIRE THREAD? I THINK NOT OR YOU WOULD HAVE YOUR ANSWERS ALREADY. SO WHAT ADVICE HAVE I NOT TAKEN? /rant off

Now to answer you again....I have made it clear I have contacted AC in ALL 3 jurisdictions or else would not know they do not know who has jurisdiction and all 3 AC told me to to do a certain thing. I made it clear I offered to drive him back. I located the owner, received one phone call from him and no contact since Monday. WHAT MORE IS THERE TO SAY? 

Since you claim I have not taken ANY advice...PLEASE OH PLEASE GIVE me your sage advice...I am all ears. 

Eagerly awaiting your response.


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I agree the dog is better off; but did you contact the animal control officer _where the dog and the gentleman live?_ Or just various other officers?
> 
> It's kind of interesting how many people come on here asking for "advice" (like your thread title: " What to do...found a stray GSD") and then ignore it all completely and do what they wanted to do in the 1st place.
> It's a free country and you can do whatever you want, but why even ask for advice in the 1st place, if you never intended to follow it?


Further I do not actually know exactly where he lives other then in Alabama, so I talked the county AC where the dog was found, as well as the Florida county where his rabies shot was given, as well as my AC in Atlanta, Georgia.

Excuse me for trying to do the right thing for the dog by picking him up off the interstate so he would not get hit.

Excuse me for feeding a starving dog.

Excuse me for tending an injured dog with bite wounds.

Excuse me for trying to locate his owner.

Excuse me for offering drive him back.

EXCUSE ME FOR THE OWNER NOT CALLING ME AGAIN.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

why keep questioning the OP? He has stated quite clearly if one reads his/her posts exactly what they have done so, he/she has got the dog, done all they, I feel is needed to find the owner who obviously isn't to concerned about where his dog is,,

SOOO SHEESH, STOP..The dog is better off, he's gotten the information he was seeking and life is now good for the dog I don't think 'interrogating' them further and them having to REPEAT everything is really needed

with that MTRAI, congrats on your new addition he's lucky to have found you, and please keep us updated on his progress and hey new pics would be good)))


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

OP, I think you are doing an awesome thing. You've gone far and beyond what most would do IMO.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

arycrest said:


> If one of the Hooligans were to get out, I'd drive across the united states to get him back home ...


Unfortunately some of us don't have the means to do this though. So does that mean we don't love our dogs enough or should not get them back if they were lost?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What are you doing to treat the puncture wounds? I would rinse them with soap and water and then pour betadine on them. Then tomorrow you can have the vet look at them and do whatever else is needed. You want to be very careful about infection with all he's been through. 

Also, there are a few people on this board who have nothing better to do than to argue...with every single poster. I recommend ignoring them.


----------



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Unfortunately some of us don't have the means to do this though. So does that mean we don't love our dogs enough or should not get them back if they were lost?



not being able to drive across country to get your dog doesnt mean you shouldnt get them back, but what effort will you make? wouldnt you atleast keep in contact with the person who found your dog to keep him updated on where you stand? atleast to check up on how your dog is doing?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> why keep questioning the OP? He has stated quite clearly if one reads his/her posts exactly what they have done


I am sorry for the miscommunication. Perhaps I read the posts wrong.

I saw the OP communicated with an A/C officer that came to their house. I did not see that the OP had reported to the original owner of the dog's jurisdiction that they had the dog.
We recently found a dog, horribly neglected, and she's being fostered as a rescue dog here. 

The very first thing I did was report her to the jurisdiction in which she was found - therefore she's legally our dog as she was put on a mandatory hold for that jurisdiction's animal control program. Once that hold was up and the owner did not claim her, she became our dog - legally.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> woohoo!! I'll bring the Oreo's!


Then, I'll bring the milk!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sapakus said:


> not being able to drive across country to get your dog doesnt mean you shouldnt get them back, but what effort will you make? wouldnt you atleast keep in contact with the person who found your dog to keep him updated on where you stand? atleast to check up on how your dog is doing?


Yes! Exactly. The OP offered to drive the dog back. The "owner" has the contact information. Are his fingers broken? He can't make a phone call? He can't be considerate enough to explain to the OP why he may not be able to take the dog at this time, or to ask if the OP could kindly hold onto the dog a bit longer?

IMO, the OP has gone above and beyond to contact everyone involved and made an attempt to get the dog returned. I say, "Congrats on your new addition!" Thank you for saving his life and giving him a wonderful home. You totally rock!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree , that not being able to drive cross country shouldn't mean you can't get your dog back.

If this were MY dog, I'd be calling him every single day wondering how my dog was, working on "something" to get my dog returned and would be ETERNALLY grateful that my dog was lying in a ditch somewhere!! I'd be begging and borrowing to get my dog back and somehow repay the kindness of the person who picked them up and kept them safe..

In this case, the Owner sounds to me like he could give a rats behind about his dog.

Sounds like this boy is right where he should be


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree , that not being able to drive cross country shouldn't mean you can't get your dog back.
> 
> If this were MY dog, I'd be calling him every single day wondering how my dog was, working on "something" to get my dog returned and *would be ETERNALLY grateful that my dog was lying in a ditch somewhere!!* I'd be begging and borrowing to get my dog back and somehow repay the kindness of the person who picked them up and kept them safe..
> 
> ...


lol 

But I agree with this post. It's not just that the owner couldn't make the drive to pick up the dog. The OP offered to drive the dog back, and the owner didn't take up that offer. He didn't even ask the OP to hang onto the dog until he could make arrangements. He just blew off the OP. 

If letting the dog roam and not noticing when the dog is gone for DAYS isn't abandonment, not contacting the person who found your dog certainly is.

Congrats on your new dog.


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

I do want to say thanks for all the advice!!! Now in the nature of moving things along and not beating a dead horse...here is m proper introduction.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/171865-howdy-yall-atlanta-hitch.html


----------

